# Autoglym Custom wheel cleaner VS Bilberry wheel cleaner?



## the_dubmeister (Aug 13, 2008)

I was wondering which one people would prefer out of the two, i think i already know the answer i'm about to get already but will ask anyway










I just wondered whether people prefered Autoglym custom wheel cleaner or Bilberry wheel cleaner, With my alloys been mirror polished i cant use products that have acid in them, i've got AG custom wheel cleaner already but wondered whether Bilberry would be any better at all?

+ What recommendations for keeping them in top condition after autosol?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The AG is okay, but you use LOTS of product very quickly, so it isn't very cost effective, and it's no better at cleaning than Bilberry.

I'd clean them once, then use Finish Kare 1000P to seal them, then you only need to use shampoo to maintain them


----------



## the_dubmeister (Aug 13, 2008)

I noticed after using AG custom wheel cleaner like you say, you use a load of it and its not cost effective no totally agree with what.

Its just they lose shine on a regular basis and its hard to keep up with them so i'm forever out washing them down and then using autosol.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

the_dubmeister said:


> I noticed after using AG custom wheel cleaner like you say, you use a load of it and its not cost effective no totally agree with what.
> 
> Its just they lose shine on a regular basis and its hard to keep up with them so i'm forever out washing them down and then using autosol.


Get some wax on them, you maybe surprised how quick it is to apply.


----------



## the_dubmeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Get some wax on them, you maybe surprised how quick it is to apply.


Wax recommendations?


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

the_dubmeister said:


> Wax recommendations?


i use poorboy's wheel sealant does the job for me:thumb: some others use the AG SRP/EGP combo which has had good things said about it

nearly forgot i use bilberry too

HTH


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

the_dubmeister said:


> Wax recommendations?


What have you got in your collection already?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

mirror polished alloys - i only use shampoo - nothing else

i am considering FK817 Sparkle plenty citrus cleaner and degreaser as its totally safe on chrome and polished surfaces.

get them sealed and as mentioned shampoo will do a great job at cleaning them.
i use PB wheel sealant, JS109 and collinite 915


----------



## the_dubmeister (Aug 13, 2008)

At this moment in time due to me not having bought any wax for a while.

I have Megs nxt tech wax and AG SRP 


So maybe time for me to invest in some more


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above the AG is OK, but Bilberry is better IMO :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just get some AG EGP from Halfords - works VERY well on wheels IMO


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

the_dubmeister said:


> At this moment in time due to me not having bought any wax for a while.
> 
> I have Megs nxt tech wax and AG SRP
> 
> So maybe time for me to invest in some more


You can use that for now until , you decide on which one you want to have next in your collection.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Billberry works out a hellava lot cheaper!!!


----------



## the_dubmeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Again i dont find that its a bad product, seems relatively ok, was just a case of knowing whether bilberry was any better thats all.

Especially with whats been said about it not been very effective cost wise when bilberry only costs a little bit extra.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

the_dubmeister said:


> Again i dont find that its a bad product, seems relatively ok, was just a case of knowing whether bilberry was any better thats all.
> 
> Especially with whats been said about it not been very effective cost wise when bilberry only costs a little bit extra.


Don't forget the £10 litre of Billberry can be dilluted down. Last you yonks. That's a word you don't here nowadays.


----------



## the_dubmeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Might have to purchase some of that then :thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Only used Bilberry myself so can't comment on AG. However Custom Wheel Cleaner is the retail version of AG Acid Free Wheel Cleaner from their Premium Professional range, Elite Car Care sell 5 litres for £19.56 which is good value for money.


----------



## the_dubmeister (Aug 13, 2008)

Just this second ordered myself some Poorboys wheel sealant, so that will hopefully solve the little problem of fadeing all the time


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

the_dubmeister said:


> Wax recommendations?


I use a coat of some turtle wax and then 3 coats of poorboys wheel sealant wax.....beading is excellent


----------

